# Christmas Card Exchange?



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok like the title says, how many would be interested? If you are then please shoot me a PM by the 10th of this month, with your name and address in the PM.  On the 15th I will have a PM back to everyone with names and addresses in it.

Here are the "rules", lol.
- There has to be a pic of your dog(s), either a pic and a card or those picutre cards from like Walgreens or CVS or something. Yes it can be photoedited if you cannot get your dogs together, as I know some of us cannot fit all of ours in one sitting. 
- You may include children and yourselves if you like, but is not required. I am camera shy, so it gives everyone options, lol.

Alright so if you have any questions post them here, but let's do this, just hink how fun it would be to see all the smiling doggie faces from this forum sharing your holidays with you.  Plus you get to smile everytime you pass all those faces. I hope everyone particpates.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh that sounds great, I love getting Christmas cards and I love Gopitbull, both of best worlds lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

oh yeah someone finally answered and several have voted, come on peeps, this should be loads of fun


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like fun, count me in


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesome, please do not forget to send me a PM with you rname and address in it please  The sooner the better


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

i dont mind puttin my address out unless someone will start stalkin me. LMFAO Lets just rember knowone knows what training I do with my dogs  <3
SMKennels
3519 route 378
Bethlehem PA 18015
anyone want one of my reindeer cards just PM me and ill put you on the list  <3


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol fabulous, I have added you to the list.  And, I am lovin your comment.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh i want to but im in NZ


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, you still can, unless it would cost you a fortune to do it, shoot me your addy anywayz and I'll include you in my cards going out


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I am going to PM you my address, lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

got it,


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd love to try at least. Work has me busting my butt,but I'm sure I can get time to make a few cards.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

sounds like fun , we used to do something similar on my reptile forum except we would do gifts, Ill pm my address,


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> I'd love to try at least. Work has me busting my butt,but I'm sure I can get time to make a few cards.


Well come on, it really is lots of fun  Just PM me your name and addy, 



angelbaby said:


> sounds like fun , we used to do something similar on my reptile forum except we would do gifts, Ill pm my address,


I got yours Angel, thanks girl


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I was just thinking... Could a person opt to do e-cards??


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I was just thinking... Could a person opt to do e-cards??


Thats a good idea for those that don't want to mail. The Miss could be in on it too. We can always print them here and make them real cards lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Thats a good idea for those that don't want to mail. The Miss could be in on it too. We can always print them here and make them real cards lol


I was thinking it saves on resources overall too... MhM, depending on what service you use, JibJab does it for free 

Here is the link:

http://sendables.jibjab.com/


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

alright alright you two, fine, if any of you would like to do the e-card thing instead, if you have already sent me a PM with your name and addy then please shoot me your e-mail address as well, if not I am PM'ing all of you now, lol. This might actually go over better, i so wanted the pics.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am still sending mine the old fashion way


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I just sent out a mass PM to all, please respond and let me know, thank you Holly.  But yes it can be an option for those like MISSAPBT who live outside of the states, so they can enjoy the fun as well


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Do I have to respond if I am not changing anything? lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah yes, cause some people are doing the e-card thing  So yes miss thang you do, lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Jeeezzzzzzeeeee Ok.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, thank you missy, hahaha I am pushy


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

LoL I prefer the old fashioned way as well...but you have my email address anywho!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has responded again the e-card is just an option, I wanted everyone to be able to particpate. Thanks again, this really is gonna be loads of fun, I can't wait to take a pic of allt he cards I get o post here  hahah I am even gonna print out the e-cards


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BUMP!!!!!!! [email protected]!!!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

i'm still doing it the old fashioned way! there's no fun in e-cards. it's all about some good ol' snail mail.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bump people there are two days left to get in on this, come on, you know how fun it is to get cards from people


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How many are going to partake in this event Tye?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok for you cause you can't do e-cards there are 10 including yourself, so 9 for you, the rest of us including myself there are 11 people total


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I would like to participate, like I said previously in the VIP version of this thread. Tye, I never got a PM from you, but we already have each others addresses, so no worries there. I can't believe someone actually voted no-not interested! But hey.. their personal opinion, right!?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol mah, we have talked I love ya, shoot me your info


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

BUMP, comeon peeps tomorrow is the last day, there are only about 10 people to send cards too, and how cool would it be to see smiling doggie faces around your fireplace


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

One day late, but pm sent.............. :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

got it one sent back ,please answer, lol, and Thankyou 

Add to Edit - I am closing this thread as the date is up and I am sending PM's. Thanks to all who participated, I know we are gonna be way happy with our card exchange here


----------

